# Rockler Baltic birch



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Rockler, Baltic birch plywood 3/4"x 30"x60". $24.00 online


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have several sheets, but I've found pretty warped stuff in their store. Otherwise it is a decent price. 5x5 in my area is about $55 a sheet. I have to bring my gas sucking truck down for the big stuff, but the 30x60 from Rockler fits neatly in my car. I've had OK stuff by email in the past. I used that mail order BB for drawers


----------

